# Bachmann Dynamis System



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone ever used this system or is familiar with it?

What has been your experience.

I've seen a few reviews that say that wireless internet can interfere with it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

Did you see these comments?

http://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Trains-Command-Wireless-Infrared/product-reviews/B000W2BAGE

One of the main gripes about the infrared system is the need to
have direct line of sight from hand controller to receiver.

Radio frequency controls are more flexible with hand held
position.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*sound options and decoder Pro*

With encoders and or decoder's. Does anyone know which manufacturer offers more
options for sound variations,ie bells, whistles, steam release braking noises and such? Thank you in advance, most appreciated tr1


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tr1

Did you intend that your post go to a new thread? You would get much
better response to your question if you had done that.

Don


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

DavefromMD said:


> Anyone ever used this system or is familiar with it?
> 
> What has been your experience.
> 
> I've seen a few reviews that say that wireless internet can interfere with it.


Dave,
I have been using one for about a year! Would not recommend it unless:
1)	You can get it new for ~$100.
2)	You will be happy having to keep the remote pointed at the base.
3)	You will be happy with a range of about 6 feet for reliable operation.

It is not anything like an IR TV remote it is a two-way IR connection.
So far I have not had some of the other problems that appear on forums.
Bob


----------

